# Tesco Quice Lorraine



## olddog (21 Oct 2009)

Special offer flash on shelf label

The deal is :

Normal price 1.99

Special offer : buy two for 4.50

Load up now while stocks last


----------



## chris20051 (21 Oct 2009)

Hey,

So you pay 52 cent more if you buy two????


----------



## mathepac (21 Oct 2009)

olddog's firm are suppliers of quiche to Tesco?


----------



## olddog (21 Oct 2009)

mathepac said:


> olddog's firm are suppliers of quiche to Tesco?



Gotta mind what I post here in case Tescos legal beagles are listening.....

Do you really think that Quiche is a suitable food for an Old Dog ?

'Suppose you will expect me to tuck in to a rocket salad next

Bah!


----------

